# Nylon seals for Milwaukee m957



## destructo (Aug 12, 2009)

Does anyone know if Home Depot or other places carry these?


----------



## TorontoPlantMan (Aug 16, 2013)

destructo said:


> Does anyone know if Home Depot or other places carry these?


I checked with the location near me awhile back when I was building my regulator and they didn't carry these. When you go to fill up your CO2 cylinder just ask the guy if you can have a couple. I asked him if I could buy a few and he handed me a nice handful of 10+ for free, so if you ask for one or two they'll give it to you for sure.

I refill my tanks at camcarb, thats where I got the seals.


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

nope, pretty sure I read somewhere that you have to contact Milwaukee and order from them directly. It would be cheaper and more pratical to go to camcarb(I showed camcarb the seal, they said they never seen something so weird and they don't carry it) and have them change the nipple to avoid this in the future (That's what I might do when I run out).


----------



## destructo (Aug 12, 2009)

I got my tank certified and filled at Dry Ice & Gases and they said they are all out of the washers.


----------



## destructo (Aug 12, 2009)

I just got a reply back from Milwaukee stating 

"The washers are made out of soft neoprene plastic and are designed to be reused over and over again"

Good to know for the future.


----------

